# Best free speaker design software?



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Due to my financial situation I cant afford to pay for speaker design software. I am trying to determine what the best free design software is out there.

Please give your opinion of what the best programs are available and where to get them.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you have access to Excel, you can use Passive Crossover Designer by Jeff Bagby. It is part of a suite of tools that are free and allow for some pretty good speaker and crossover design.

You can then use REW (available here) to do testing on your speakers.

Speaker Workshop is also available, but it is really hard to learn. I've tinkered with it, but it is hard to use, non-intuitive, and for the most part unsupported. There are some manuals and such online that walk users through using it. Fun for a hobby, but if you want to just design and build quick it can be frustrating.

Good luck.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What are you trying to design? Is it a two way or three way and do you have the parameters for the speakers you would like to use.

There are a myriad of tools available, as Anthony has said, and it would help to know a bit more about what you are actually looking for.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

I am looking for the flexibility to design 2 way, 3 way, and possibly 4 way, designs. getting the parameters is easy - I have a DATS™ so I can measure each speaker.

I am wanting something that is relatively easy to use yet well designed. 

I did find a program called Boxsim from a German company named Visaton. (even though I have only messed with it for a few hours) Seems to be very powerful. So far my only complaint has to do with the fact that the program has been translated into English - and I have not been able to find English instructions. 

None-the-less any other programs that people know of would be helpful. Also it would be nice to get a brief description of why you like it.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm also in this situation but I also need a program where I can put in the crossover value of the drivers and see how much power each one is getting.


----------

